# Knicks, Mike Woodson near deal



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Knicks permanent general manager Glen Grunwald raved on about interim coach Mike Woodson Wednesday, giving strong indications he’s got his man for next season.
> 
> Grunwald said it wasn’t the time to guarantee Woodson’s return with the playoffs about to start. But all signs point that he strongly will recommend a return for his former Indiana teammate to owner James Dolan.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knicks/knicks_gm_leaning_toward_keeping_GajG1p6uxzFRnKTxIUKYeJ


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Grunweld leaning toward keeping Woodson*

I was actually gonna start a thread asking what kind of chance Woodson has at keeping this job. He obviously turned the team around in a dramatic way


----------



## bosiydid (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Grunweld leaning toward keeping Woodson*

Hopefully they keep him but...knowing our Knicks, they will continue chasing the big name instead of a good fit.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*NY Knicks working on contract extension for interim head coach Mike Woodson*



> Mike Woodson is moving closer to having the interim tag removed from his job title.
> 
> The Knicks have initiated talks that would keep Woodson as the team’s head coach for the foreseeable future, the Daily News has learned. The talks are only in the preliminary stages but it is clear that Madison Square Garden management is convinced Woodson is the right man for the job and will not pursue either Phil Jackson or Kentucky head coach John Calipari.
> 
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/ny-knicks-working-contract-extension-interim-head-coach-mike-woodson-article-1.1074140#ixzz1uGKjg0FT

Setting the over under for half a season and picking the under.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The New York Knicks are in the final stages of contract negotiations with Mike Woodson and are expected to make him their coach in the coming days, a source with knowledge of the negotiations told ESPNNewYork.com.
> 
> The deal could be announced as soon as the end of this week, according to the source.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...rk-knicks-mike-woodson-verge-deal-sources-say


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Anything over more than 1 year contract is a big mistake.

It is not about regular season. It is about the nba Championship.


----------



## BAMJ6 (Apr 30, 2011)

It's official now. That interim tag is gone. I hope he has as good a Knick coaching career as Jeff Van Gundy did when he replaced Don Nelson.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Knicks should really give Woodson a chance since he got the team going the second half of the shortened season. The team can probably benefit from some stability.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

We'll see.


----------

